# New weird symptoms, is alien limbs just DP?



## KidArafan (Sep 24, 2016)

I'll keep this short. I've had chronic DP for 2 years now; all the usual stuff: existential rumination, not recognising family, nothing feels real etc. Etc. All off which I've found distressing, but I understand and accept this is DP/anxiety related.

Here's my problem (which led to me creating an acount!). Over the last few months I've began feeling so dizzy and off balance, it's like any second I will fall/collapse; again I know this is common with anxiety, but I also have this new feeling that my legs aren't attached, or that I'm floating and my arms and legs aren't mine, like I don't control them.

Has anyone else suffered/overcome this?

KidA


----------



## DpHelp (Sep 22, 2016)

KidArafan said:


> I'll keep this short. I've had chronic DP for 2 years now after using MDMA; all the usual stuff: existential rumination, not recognising family, nothing feels real etc. Etc. All off which I've found distressing, but I understand and accept this is DP/anxiety related.
> Here's my problem (which led to me creating an acount!). Over the last few months I've began feeling so dizzy and off balance, it's like any second I will fall/collapse; again I know this is common with anxiety, but I also have this new feeling that my legs aren't attached, or that I'm floating and my arms and legs aren't mine, like I don't control them.
> Has anyone else suffered/overcome this?
> KidA


Look at my thread, you may just have parasites.


----------



## Stevemc92 (Jul 31, 2016)

Yeah thats DP allright and anxiety, have you tried medication op?


----------



## KidArafan (Sep 24, 2016)

Stevemc92 said:


> Yeah thats DP allright and anxiety, have you tried medication op?


No, I've had it for a while, but all of a sudden I feel absolutely out of it. I feel like my heads just floating and I've got really bad tension in my head. Really not something I'm familiar with. I'm usually very good at dismissing things as DP but this is ridiculous, nearly gone to A&E with it!


----------



## gygjghbj (Sep 26, 2013)

It's definitely DP. When I was suffering from it, I would get that pressure in my head and floating feeling as well. It depends, sometimes symptoms worsen, sometimes they slightly alleviate on days. Try your best to disregard that and just continue to go about your day. Best to avoid focus on it. Cheers


----------



## KidArafan (Sep 24, 2016)

Kimdracula said:


> It's definitely DP. When I was suffering from it, I would get that pressure in my head and floating feeling as well. It depends, sometimes symptoms worsen, sometimes they slightly alleviate on days. Try your best to disregard that and just continue to go about your day. Best to avoid focus on it. Cheers


Thanks. Can't believe I've been tricked by it, I was certain this time it was serious... did you get the feeling like your legs weren't attached/not there or really light?

K.A


----------

